# scroll function of touchpad stopped working



## huyvumusic (Dec 8, 2008)

The scroll function of my touchpad (Sony Vaio TZ240N) stopped working. I tried to configure it in the "control Panel" then "Mouse" but that didn't help. Can anyone help to get that scroll function (right side and bottom of touchpad) work again? Thanks
Justin


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try to uninstall in Device Manager and any related application ADD/REMOVE (i.e. Synaptic, Alps, etc..). Reboot and let windows pick the device up. If needed install the driver from here:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGN-TZ240N&region_id=1


----------



## niqakia (Nov 17, 2010)

having the same problem like justin. my pc is vgn ns135e...please help me. i would really appreciate it


----------

